# Help! Sister US citizen and e2 investor visa...



## bluebutterfy (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, I live in Italy and am an italian citizen. My sister is an American citizen and would like to sponsor me and my family to go to the US (husband and 2 kids). I understand that waiting times are 10 years to obtain a green card through sponsorship of a sister. So I went for the holidays and spoke to an attorney and he suggested for me to apply for an e2 investor visa. Although the problem there is the following:
I found a restaurant for sale in the town I am planning to move to and the price is $30.000. I want to transform the place into a characterstic italian restaurant / deli with fresh homemade pasta and sauces and also include catering. The question is, will they accept such a low investment?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bluebutterfy said:


> Hi, I live in Italy and am an italian citizen. My sister is an American citizen and would like to sponsor me and my family to go to the US (husband and 2 kids). I understand that waiting times are 10 years to obtain a green card through sponsorship of a sister. So I went for the holidays and spoke to an attorney and he suggested for me to apply for an e2 investor visa. Although the problem there is the following:
> I found a restaurant for sale in the town I am planning to move to and the price is $30.000. I want to transform the place into a characterstic italian restaurant / deli with fresh homemade pasta and sauces and also include catering. The question is, will they accept such a low investment?



Possibly not - but you won't know unless you apply.


----------



## bluebutterfy (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, but the investment is to be made before applying..


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bluebutterfy said:


> Thanks, but the investment is to be made before applying..


Since the E-2 depends on "substantial" investment (there is no definitive amount when reading about E-2 visas), one could not describe 30K US dollars as substantial.

If you can't afford to lose this money then its probably best not to apply.


----------



## bluebutterfy (Jan 5, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Since the E-2 depends on "substantial" investment (there is no definitive amount when reading about E-2 visas), one could not describe 30K US dollars as substantial.
> 
> If you can't afford to lose this money then its probably best not to apply.


So your saying that it would be denied? At the end I will invest probably $60k in total, since the business itself costs $30k. I have to lease the property and fix the place up for my needs. Maybe it would be easier if I leased an empty space and fixed it up? 
Do I need to invest the full amount of my business plan immediately or can I be in the process of investing so that I can start off with 30 k I have in an american bank account?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bluebutterfy said:


> So your saying that it would be denied? At the end I will invest probably $60k in total, since the business itself costs $30k. I have to lease the property and fix the place up for my needs. Maybe it would be easier if I leased an empty space and fixed it up?
> Do I need to invest the full amount of my business plan immediately or can I be in the process of investing so that I can start off with 30 k I have in an american bank account?


Sorry, I've no idea as to the practicalities of applying for the visa, nor about setting up a business. Presumably that can all be found on the Department of State E-2 visa section?

You asked about whether 30K would be applicable. I replied that does not sound like substantial to me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please do a considerable amount of research. E2 has a non-immigration intent clause. The investment must be substantial, the business must show profit and US employees. There are audits and regular renewal applications. 
For you 30-60k is a considerable investment but will a mom-and-pop restaurant produce enough profit for you to employ staff and live off it? How much experience do you have in hospitality especially in the US market?
E2 does not lead to Green Cards and children need their own visas once they are of age.
For starters you need a market analysis and a business plan.


----------



## bluebutterfy (Jan 5, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Sorry, I've no idea as to the practicalities of applying for the visa, nor about setting up a business. Presumably that can all be found on the Department of State E-2 visa section?
> 
> You asked about whether 30K would be applicable. I replied that does not sound like substantial to me.


Didnt mean to be rude. I just dont know what to do. My lawyer takes forever to nswer my questions, I wanty to move by July since I cant stand living here anymore. I appreciate your honesty..


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bluebutterfy said:


> Didnt mean to be rude. I just dont know what to do. My lawyer takes forever to nswer my questions, I wanty to move by July since I cant stand living here anymore. I appreciate your honesty..


Joppa has just replied with a plethora of information.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bluebutterfy said:


> Didnt mean to be rude. I just dont know what to do. My lawyer takes forever to nswer my questions, I wanty to move by July since I cant stand living here anymore. I appreciate your honesty..


You want honesty ... you have no chance ... 

the majority of E-2 have an investment of over $150K


----------

